

OCaml, Batteries Included 1.0.0 released - Yoric
https://forge.ocamlcore.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=511

======
Yoric
A huge project for turning OCaml into a truly usable development platform. I
can't wait to test version 1.0.0 .

------
j_baker
I _love_ OCaml. But its standard library has always struck me as... less than
perfect. Batteries is definitely a big improvement though.

~~~
capablanca
OMG if Slava Pestov was on Ocaml..

------
jacquesm
non-https link:

<http://forge.ocamlcore.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=511>

~~~
Yoric
Thanks

~~~
jacquesm
Only because the other one comes with a ton of warnings about expired
certificates and exceptions that need to be added.

Weird how they run an https server for a language forum anyway.

------
machrider
The Bat* names strike me as a little odd. Does OCaml not have namespaces?

~~~
mfp
The new module organization avoids collisions with existing libraries like
Extlib while allowing you to link Batteries' modules selectively, thus
decreasing the size of the generated executables.

For convenience, all the modules are also available under the Batteries
namespace. In this case, however, all of Batteries' code will be included in
the executable --- that's how OCaml's linker works at the moment.

For instance, if you only use BatList in your code (or do module List =
BatList to refer to it with that name), only that module will be included in
the binary; if you do

    
    
        open Batteries
    

and then refer to the module simply as List, all the other modules in the
Batteries hierarchy will also be included in the binary.

------
capablanca
Windows build already?

